# Why China is going to build so many skyscrapers?



## Yurist (Sep 5, 2006)

There are so many skyscrapers being built in China. Why? Let's discuss this issue.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Doesn't take a genius to figure out why. It's one of the fastest growing economies in the world right now.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

To save up space perhaps? There are 300 million farmers waiting to head to urban areas all over China. Where do you think they would live? In small houses? They need to build a huge number of towers to host them all in small apartments. Its the only way they can save up as much land as possible for agriculture.

China is certainly not building to show off to the rest of the world like others do in other cities like Dubai where they are building clearly for the tourism industry. China is building because it is economically efficient for them in the short and long term.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Ya also there are some others but you got most of them.


----------



## sakor1 (Aug 5, 2004)

It is also good for their growth. The high levels of construction creates jobs, which encourages spending, etc, etc... not to mention the end product provides decent accomodation such that more and more of the population are achieving higher living standards.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

economy booming. so simple.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I think i's for all of those choices except the last 2. People will visit the cities for what the city offers before they visit for skyscrapers. We are skyscraper enthusiasts not everyone feels the way we do. They may or may or may not be awe struck by them but what they really want is food, entertainment, affordability, attractions, and relaxation. 
They may want to be prooving they are stronger than America however I do not believe that is the way it works. I think militarily strenght wise and militarily technologically wise is probably what they would want to go for in that scenario.

The real reasons why is the boom they are experiencing right now in their economy, and the need to house more people with a growing population as well.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

I think propaganda is an important reason here.


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Options #3, 6 & 7 should merge into a single one: because of chinese-hype

I really doubt one of the reasons is that of demographic trends and residential densities: would dare saying 99% of the skyscrapers (at least those being shown in these forums) are of pure business use.

IMHO the real reason behind skyscraper growth in China is just a booming economy. BTW, not among the options shown above...


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

For the power and status that is conveyed by supertall skyscrapers, and for the millions of people to live in the smaller condos and apartments.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Not just a growing population but also migration from the country to the cities.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Because China is prepareing to become a superpower.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

it is for prestige. always been like that.

thats the mentality of the people in fast growing outta nowhere economies..
(russia, china)

theires no economical need for skyscrapers, and density can be achieved without them.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

China is a mountainous country with only 1/3 habitable land. Most of the land has to be used for agricultural purpose. The only choice is go upward.


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)

rocky said:


> it is for prestige. always been like that.
> 
> thats the mentality of the people in fast growing outta nowhere economies..
> (russia, china)
> ...


lol
most of the chinese cities are populous (say most are more than 4 mil ppl), it's understandable the land price is high and they need to build many skyscrapers


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

kamloon said:


> lol
> most of the chinese cities are populous (say most are more than 4 mil ppl), it's understandable the land price is high and they need to build many skyscrapers


Are you sure that what they need is skyscrapers? Or maybe what is needed for lodging millions of people are just commieblocks?

I tell it again: I really doubt that skyscrapers are for giving homes to the thousands that come from the villages to the cities.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

garpie said:


> Are you sure that what they need is skyscrapers? Or maybe what is needed for lodging millions of people are just commieblocks?
> 
> I tell it again: I really doubt that skyscrapers are for giving homes to the thousands that come from the villages to the cities.


Gosh you are dumb. its not like people should only live with minimum luxury, theres something in the world could freedom and if people in china are getting rich then they have the liberty to choose where they want to live, well at least they dont choose to live in wasteful big mansions. And about your prestige theory, how dumb do you think chinese are, its not like people dont understand the simple rule of only invest if it's cost effective, if the people that built the buildings are making a profit then fair enough, whats your problem?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

then why london or paris have just a few skyscrapers but have twice or more office space in their metro area than shanghai and beijing??


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

European cities do have a lot of skyscrapers. Le Defense and Canary Wharf are full of them. China is a far more populous country, hence there will be more skyscrapers.

Keep in mind that China is still a manufacturing economy, so there will be far more factories than offices vs. a service-based European economy. 

Many of the large-scale developments are funded by foreign companies. For example, a number of Hong Kong developers are building some of these projects in China. They have an expectation for a return, and the nice ones (the ones we hear about in here) often price out the middle class.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> European cities do have a lot of skyscrapers. Le Defense and Canary Wharf are full of them. China is a far more populous country, hence there will be more skyscrapers.
> 
> Keep in mind that China is still a manufacturing economy, so there will be far more factories than offices vs. a service-based European economy.
> 
> Many of the large-scale developments are funded by foreign companies. For example, a number of Hong Kong developers are building some of these projects in China. They have an expectation for a return, and the nice ones (the ones we hear about in here) often price out the middle class.


yes, i cant imagine when china become a commercial society(service industrial much developed), how many new skyscraper should built up!


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> china is building lots and lots of office towers. useless to millions of farmers streaming into the cities.


and China is also building lots and lots and lots of 40 storied commieblocks, useless to Africans streaming to Europe


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Hidden Dragon said:


> China is a mountainous country with only 1/3 habitable land. Most of the land has to be used for agricultural purpose. The only choice is go upward.


You won. Also most of the world population live on coastline (for climatic reasons, also because seaports, and so on) and China compared to some others has a lesser big coastine, meaning gigantic conurbation along the chinese coast.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

...there doing it because:
-there are 1.3 billion people with 7 million new ones on the way every year
-its impresive
-covering your country with 5 story buildings is not a wise practice
-everyone loves them!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a feeling, chinese goverment dont like skyscrapers, they never show those skyscrapers to outworld of china, and goverment get very angry at broadexpress ways and huge city gardens.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

China is suficiently authoritarian that if they didn't like them, businesses wouldn't be allowed to build them.


----------

